
The Human Cost of Call of Duty: Black Ops 4 - minimaxir
https://kotaku.com/the-human-cost-of-call-of-duty-black-ops-4-1835859016
======
jmpman
Many companies have policies of intentionally excluding contractors because of
some legal issues Microsoft ran into with their contractors. It’s unfortunate,
but some contractors had sued, so the companies now enforce a differentiation
which somehow protects the companies legally. I’m sure a lawyer can chime in
on those policies.

